# [Review] Cougar 550 CM



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

*HEC COMPUCASE ist am OEM-Netzteilmarkt schon über Jahre hinweg etabliert und versucht nun mit der Premiummarke „Cougar“ auch im Endkunden-Markt ordentlich mitzumischen.  Cougar setzt dabei auf High-End Technologie kombiniert mit bewährter HEC Stabilität. Ob es Cougar gelingt, mit dieser Kombination den Markt aufzumischen, soll dieser Test anhand des „Cougar 550 CM“ zeigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Inhalt*
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Emotionen
Technische Daten & Spezifikation
Anschlüsse & Kabellängen
Testsystem und Messungen
Lautstärke
Fazit
Links


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Cougar 550 CM kommt in einer auffälligen Verpackung daher. Das Zusammenspiel von schwarz und orange wirkt sehr auffällig, bietet aber einen guten Kontrast. So sind auf der Front das Cougar-Logo und die Wattzahl des Netzteiles ersichtlich. Weiterhin sind in der rechten unteren Ecke Zertifizierungen abgedruckt. Das Netzteil ist speziell für den Betrieb von ATI Corssfire X und Nvidia SLI zertifiziert. Weiterhin findet sich in der unteren Ecke das Logo für die „80+ Bronze“ Zertifizierung. Auf der Rückseite findet der Käufer die Eigenschaften des Netzteiles aufgelistet. Auf den einzelnen Seiten der Verpackung sind weitere Merkmale sowie Eigenschaften abgedruckt. Dazu gehören, dass das Netzteil über ein Kabelmanagement, eine höhe Effizienz sowie eine geringe Lautstärke verfügt. Auf einer weiteren Seite werden die Anschlüsse des Netzteils abgedruckt. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite findet man die technische Spezifikation des Netzteiles vor.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  



Das Netzteil liegt fest in der Verpackung und ist mit einem Stoffbeutel gegen Kratzer geschützt. Damit die Kabel nicht in der Verpackung herum baumeln, wurden diese mit einem Klettverschluss fixiert.  Zusätzlich liegt, wenn man die Verpackung öffnet, direkt ein kleines Handbuch auf dem Netzteil. Hier fällt es dem Käufer direkt ins Auge und erspart lästiges suchen. Die weiteren Kabel liegen versteckt hinter einer Aussparung im Inneren der Verpackung. Sobald man das Netzteil aus der Verpackung entfernt hat, kommt man ohne Probleme an die weiteren Kabel.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Der weitere Lieferumfang lässt keine Wünsche offen: Ein Kaltstartkabel, ein Tütchen mit Schrauben für die Befestigung, ein Cougar „Case Badge“ und eine kleine Installationsanleitung welche zusätzlich noch Informationen über die Garantie und die Spezifikation des Netzteils enthält.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Emotionen*

Optisch ist das Cougar 550 CM aufgrund seiner eher seltenen Farbe ein richtiger Hingucker. Die orangene Metalliclackierung leuchtet je nach Licht unterschiedlich hell. So wirkt das Netzteil bei wenig Licht, als wäre es dunkle orange, bei viel Licht dagegen blüht die Farbe richtig auf und wirkt extrem kräftig. Das Netzteil ist recht kompakt gehalten und auf der Unterseite ist ein riesiger 140mm Lüfter verbaut, der für Frischluft sorgen soll. 
Auch der Schalter des Netzteils ist recht ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise verfügen die meisten Netzteile über einen normalen, kleinen schwarzen Schalter. Cougar verbaut einen kleinen grünen Schalter, der im dunklen auch noch leuchtet.
Ansonsten macht das Netzteil eine gute Figur. Die einzelnen Anschlüsse sind gut beschriftet und man kann ablesen, an welcher 12V-Leitung der Anschluss hängt. Zusätzlich verfügt das Netzteil noch über  einen Aufkleber, der die einzelnen technischen Details enthält.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Technische Daten & Spezifikation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die technischen Details, es „Cougar 550 CM“ können auf dem Papier überzeugen. Das Netzteil verfügt über zwei 12V Schienen, die gerade für stromhungrige Grafikkarten benötigt werden. Die erste Schiene verfügt über 28 Ampere, die zweite über 20 Ampere. Das ermöglicht eine maximale Leistung von 480 Watt. Damit reichen die beiden Schienen vollkommen aus, um auch stromhungrige Grafikkarten wie die GeForce GTX 285 oder eine Radeon HD 4870X² zu versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefertigt wird das Netzteil bei HEC COMPUCASE. Eigentlich darf der Blick ins Innere nicht fehlen, dennoch verweise ich an dieser Stelle an den Test von Stefan Payne. Er hat ein vergleichbares Cougar Netzteil geöffnet und ausführlich Fotos gemacht: Klick hier!



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Anschlüsse & Kabellängen*

Der folgenden Grafik könnt Ihr die Anordnung der einzelnen Stecker und die Kabellängen entnehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Kabellängen bieten viele Möglichkeiten. 50cm bis zum ersten Stecker sollten ausreichend sein und somit in keinem Midi-Gehäuse für Probleme sorgen. Die Kabellänge bietet zusätzlich noch Spielraum um die Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen. Nach dem ersten Anschluss, folgt alle 15cm ein weiterer Anschluss. Die maximale Kabellänge beträgt so 80cm. Auch wenn es sich um in modulares Netzteil handelt, hat Cougar zwei Molex, sowie einen Floppy-Anschluss fest am Netzteil integriert. Dies ist etwas störend, gerade wenn die Anschlüsse nicht benötigt werden.

Dies bezieht sich allerdings nur auf die Kabelstränge für die Sata-, sowie Molex-Anschlüsse. Das ATX-Kabel sowie die PCIe-Kabel sind mit 50cm allerdings auch ausreichend bemessen.

Der 24-Polige ATX-Stecker lässt sich auch bei älteren Mainboards nutzen, da dieser aus einem 20+4-Pin Stecker besteht. Gleiches gilt für den EPS-Stecker am Mainboard. Dieser lässt sich bei Bedarf auch von 8-Pin auf 2x 4-Pin teilen, da er einfach nur zusammengesteckt ist.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Sehr positiv fällt auch die Kabelummantelung auf. Anstatt auf eine vollständig schwarze Ummantelung zu setzten, bringt Cougar die Firmenfarben als Farbschema mit ein. Die Ummantelung aus orangenen, schwarzen und weißen Steifen ist relativ Blickdicht und bietet sich gerade für Casemodder an.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Testsystem und Messungen*

Dies ist der erste Test mit neuem Testsystem. Das alte System, welches auf einem Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 und einem EVGA nForce 790i FTW Digital PWM basierte, musste einem neuem Intel Core i7 System weichen. Ab jetzt erfolgen Komponententest ausschließlich mit einem Core i7 920 welcher auf einem DFI JR X58-T3H6 beheimatet ist. Als Arbeitsspeicher kommen 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 CL8 zum Einsatz. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Ergebnisse des „Cougar CM550W“ vergleichen zu können, wurden drei Netzteile zum Vergleich herangezogen. Zu den Kandidaten gehört eines, der wohl mit am weitest verbreiteten Netzteile in der Klasse um 500 Watt: Das Corsair HX520W. Weiterhin wurden Vergleichswerte eines Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro mit 750W und ein Xigmatek Go Green 500W hinzugefügt.

In der ersten Testreihe wurden die einzelnen Spannungen auf ihre Stabilität geprüft. Die Spannungen wurden alle mit einem Multimeter an den jeweiligen Leistungen abgegriffen und sind bis auf kleine Abweichungen von +/-0,02V mit den Angaben von Everest vergleichbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannungen im IDLE-Modus sind alle samt recht gut. Die 3,3V liefert das Netzteil vollkommen stabil. Die 12V sowie die 5V Spannung weichen leicht ab. Alle Spannungen sind aber noch im Rahmen.
Um das System vollständig auszulasten, wurde die CPU mit Prime95 und die Grafikkarte mit Furmark beschäftigt. Die Kombination aus Furmark und Prime95 stellt dabei das Worst-Case-Szenario da. Kaum ein Spiel wird das System in der Praxis so beanspruchen und einen so immensen Stromverbauch erzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch unter Volllast sind die Spannungen recht stabil. Vor allem die 5V sind stabil. Die 3V und 12V Spannung weicht aber leicht ab. Somit liefert das Netzteil auch unter Last sehr gut Spannungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Sachen Leistungsaufnahme erreicht das 550 CM ordentliche Werte. Einzig bei der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme musste sich das Cougar leicht geschlagen geben. Im Praxistest mit einer GeForce GTX 295 stieg das Netzteil erst bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 597W aus und schaltete sich von selbst ab. Entsprechende Notfallreserven sind also vorhanden.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Lautstärke*

Auch in Sachen Lautstärke sammelt das Cougar 550 CM Pluspunkte. Cougar gibt bei 100% Last eine maximale Lautstärke von 25,0 dBA an.
In der Praxis nimmt man das Netzteil kaum war, was auf den großen 140mm Lüfter zurück zuführen ist. Unter Last wurde das Netzteil maximal 30,6 dBA (gemessen mit einem Abstand von 50cm) laut und wich damit nur leicht von der Herstellerangabe ab.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Fazit*

Cougar leistet sich keine großartigen Patzer und liefert ein ordentliches Netzteil ab. Die Spannungen des 550 CM sind allesamt recht stabil und können überzeugen. Auch für Casemodder ist das Netzteil eine richtige Alternative, da es sich von seinen Konkurrenten deutlich durch die Lackierung und die Kabelummantelung abhebt. Auch die Lautstärke ist erfreulich gering, so nimmt man das Cougar 550 CM auch unter Last nur minimal wahr.
Einziger  Kritikpunkte ist die Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zu den anderen Testkandidaten und die „festen“ Molex-  sowie Floppy-Anschlüsse. Gerade da es sich um ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement handelt sollten diese Anschlüsse alle modular sein.

Ein großes "_Dankeschön_" geht an die Firma Cougar, die mir freundlicherweise ein Exemplar des 550 CM für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Links*

*Cougar CM-Serie Produktseite*
*Cougar CM-Serie Datenblatt*
*Cougar 550 CM Technik-Übersicht*
*PCGHX|Netzteil-Themenwoche mit Cougar*


*Cougar 550 CM im PCGH-Preisvergleich*


Text​


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

Achte mal besonders auf die Sekundären Caps, da interessiert mich brennend die Größe.
Sollten *keine* 2200µF sein...


----------



## poiu (23. Juli 2009)

schönes Review 

du hast dich verschrieben 



> Die erste Schiene verfügt über 12 Ampere, die zweite über 20 Ampere.



Die erste Schiene verfügt über 28 Ampere, die zweite über 20 Ampere.


was mich stuzig macht ist dass das Billig HEC von Xigmatek sparsammer ist als das Cougar Oo


----------



## soulpain (23. Juli 2009)

> was mich stuzig macht ist dass das Billig HEC von Xigmatek sparsammer ist als das Cougar Oo


Das ist auf jeden Fall falsch ermittelt oder abgelesen. Bei einfachen Messgeräten schwanken die Angaben schließlich immer etwas.


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> > was mich stuzig macht ist dass das Billig HEC von Xigmatek sparsammer ist als das Cougar Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall falsch ermittelt oder abgelesen. Bei einfachen Messgeräten schwanken die Angaben schließlich immer etwas.



Die Werte sind schon richtig abgelesen. Am System wurde nichts verändert. Die Werte bei meinem Messgerät springen maximal +-2. Wobei ich mich nicht drum kümmern muss um den Wert abzulesen.

Ich lasse das System einfach auf Volllast laufen und lass mir vom Messgerät die max. Leistungsaufnahme anzeigen. 

Den Zahlendreher mit der Amperezahl hab ich geändert. 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2009)

Wie schauts mit den Elkos aus, hast nachgeschaut?

Mich interessiert die Größe sehr stark!
Kannst davon Fotos anfertigen?


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit den Elkos aus, hast nachgeschaut?
> 
> Mich interessiert die Größe sehr stark!
> Kannst davon Fotos anfertigen?



Habe das Netzteil bis jetzt nicht geöffnet. Das soll eigentlich vorerst auch so bleiben. Von Außen lässt sich auch nichts erkennen.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (13. August 2009)

Sehr schöner Test.
Die Optik gefällt mir gut


----------

